# Cleaning Glass on Wood Fires



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Couple of Golden rules
Don't use scouring pads or cream type cleaners, you'll damage glass finish.

The easiest, cheapest way to clean the glass is to wipe over with a damp cloth, then with a slightly wetter cloth dipped in the fine ash from ash pan, gently rub over the glass and repeat until all carbon is removed. Rinse and dry.

Far better than using one of the expensive cleaners.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

I find spitting on a piece of newspaper does a great job - use it wet then dry


----------

